# Weekend Stock Market General



## TsundereDev (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi guys, first thread I've ever made on the farms so it's almost assuredly gonna be shit and die quickly.

With the market being closed on the weekend, I tend to plan for what moves I want to make come Monday morning. Personally, I'm thinking about buying additional shares of PowerSchool and Twitter, and maybe start investing in Roblox. That aint to say YOU should do the same, cause I'm retarded and everything I touch turns to toxic waste.

What are your big brain moves for the week ahead?


----------



## eDove (Jan 30, 2022)

My big brain move is that I just started to invest now that the market is absolute trash. As for your choices, I think they're solid. I've steered clear of the stock market for so long because it always intimidated me a bit.


----------



## Simple Moving Average (Jan 30, 2022)

Option play on UX


----------



## TsundereDev (Jan 30, 2022)

eDove said:


> My big brain move is that I just started to invest now that the market is absolute trash. As for your choices, I think they're solid. I've steered clear of the stock market for so long because it always intimidated me a bit.


Same here man, but sometimes you gotta be in it to win it. Trading stocks can be intimidating as shit at first, but you just gotta be in the ecosystem for awhile, pick up resources, and actively learn. That's not to say I've got a handle on it, but I do somewhat better now then I did two years ago.


----------



## TsundereDev (Feb 5, 2022)

Bumping: overall, okay week. 4% profit, but holy shit the 2nd and 3rd sucked ass. At this point, I am gambling with peanuts, but I don't do penny stocks or anything retarded like that. Bought into U, AMD, TWTR, RBLX, and INTC and different points (I know, I need to diversify). TWTR really made me a good amount of money this week, I do think it is undervalued. My ETFs on Fidelity took a marginal 1.5% decrease, but they are all in the tech industry or tech related, so I think diversification will help that. 

Kind of thinking of looking into options, but I am afraid of losing all my money.


----------



## Simple Moving Average (Feb 6, 2022)

TsundereDev said:


> Kind of thinking of looking into options, but I am afraid of losing all my money.



Buying and then selling insurance products? Yes.
Playing the insurance company itself? No. Not with your stack


----------



## secretchan (Feb 7, 2022)

Roblox is interesting because it sustains itself off the exploitation of children through labor and also gambling on the Roblox trading market. How long will this sustain? And will the truth become mainstream that Roblox exists by underpaying their creators, most of which are children, while also preying off adolescent understanding of value exchange? Roblox also has a serious grooming problem. Not taking a moral stance, because I dont care, but these problems will affect the companies evaluation down the line. Ancap experiments like Roblox are not a bad play, and will become increasingly more common in the future, but I dont think Roblox will maintain any serious degree of longevity. It reminds me a lot of Habbo hotel. 

Ask yourself, will Roblox exist and continue to outgrow the broader market over the next 30 years? 20 years? 5 years? It currently has a 37 billion dollar market evaluation. If you cant maintain a narrative of Roblox surviving on any long time scale, then its probably priced in, and new buyers will act as exit liquidity for those who can see the writing on the wall. This cycle occurs all over the S&P. Look at Peloton or Netflix. Why would Roblox be any different?


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Feb 17, 2022)

secretchan said:


> Roblox is interesting because it sustains itself off the exploitation of children through labor and also gambling on the Roblox trading market. How long will this sustain? And will the truth become mainstream that Roblox exists by underpaying their creators, most of which are children, while also preying off adolescent understanding of value exchange? Roblox also has a serious grooming problem. Not taking a moral stance, because I dont care, but these problems will affect the companies evaluation down the line. Ancap experiments like Roblox are not a bad play, and will become increasingly more common in the future, but I dont think Roblox will maintain any serious degree of longevity. It reminds me a lot of Habbo hotel.
> 
> Ask yourself, will Roblox exist and continue to outgrow the broader market over the next 30 years? 20 years? 5 years? It currently has a 37 billion dollar market evaluation. If you cant maintain a narrative of Roblox surviving on any long time scale, then its probably priced in, and new buyers will act as exit liquidity for those who can see the writing on the wall. This cycle occurs all over the S&P. Look at Peloton or Netflix. Why would Roblox be any different?


I see the best case scenario for Roblox as it follows the trajectory of Pokemon. Hook a bunch of kids at the outset with a big phenomenon, keep a steady flow of properties that keep new ones flowing in to replace the kids who age out of it, while also appealing to perpetual man-children with disposable income who get nostalgic for the entertainment of their youth. Since Roblox is more of a platform than a studio or set of IPs, they have an advantage in that they have an inbuilt mechanism for discovering the hot new fad. But I also think this model will not be able to draw as much on the nostalgia effect. There's also the risk of the entire Roblox platform just falling out of favor and kids moving on to something entirely different. Then there is the regulatory risk of the US federal government and/or EU stepping in and regulating this type of business model, which I think is likely to happen and we've already seen steps towards it in some jurisdictions (Japan, Belgium, Netherlands, Washington State all come to mind)


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't anhero already... we haven't hit the bottom yet.




you kids and your memestonks


----------

